# Key Post: rechargeable batteries



## Marion (22 Jul 2003)

*This was originally posted by aquila*

I’ve just bought a digital camera and it eats batteries in no time. 

Does anyone know of any good places online to buy rechargeable AA ones?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2003)

*Re: rechargeable batteries*

Rechargeables are not suitable for all uses. Check if rechargeables are suitable for use in your camera (the manual may say) and, if necessary, which sort (Ni-Cad, Ni-Mh or Li-Ion) suit best, before shelling out for them. While you may save a few cent by buying online I find _Argos_ or _Boots_ as good as anywhere for rechargeables and chargers. A pack of four Ni-Cad or Ni-Mh AA rechargeables should cost about €10. You might get a charger & battery package for about €20. Hope this helps.


----------



## aquila (22 Jul 2003)

*Ni-MH batteries*

Thanks Clubman

Yes, Ni-MH batteries are suitable for the camera. I already have an Energiser charger, but just two AA Ni-MH batteries which I use for a walkman.

I live in the middle of nowhere- 90 miles from the nearest Boots and goodness knows how far from Argos- which is why I'm hoping to buy some online


----------



## davelerave (22 Jul 2003)

*batts*

[broken link removed]
i got stuf from them delivery is only a couple of euro


----------



## rainyday (22 Jul 2003)

*Argos*

Argos catalog has a good explanation of the different types of batteries. It's not just a question of Ni-Mh - there are different 'ratings' & you'll definitely need the top rating for a digital camera.

Does anyone know if rechargeables are environmentally friendly, i.e. does the juice required to recharge put less strain on the environment than a new set of normal batteries.


----------



## Aquila (22 Jul 2003)

*7dayshop*

Davelrave, how long did it take for your batteries to arrive from 7dayshop?

I was considering ordering from them, but have heard they can sometimes take a long time to deliver...


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2003)

*Re: Argos*

*Does anyone know if rechargeables are environmentally friendly, i.e. does the juice required to recharge put less strain on the environment than a new set of normal batteries.*

I'm almost sure that they are from the point of view but they definitely are from the point of view that they generate less direct toxic waste - e.g. for a few hundred or thousand recharge cycles you'd have thrown out a lot of alkaline batteries in the meantime. If you're worried about the charging process being inefficient or not totally environmentally friendly then you could buy yourself a solar charger!  

Another thing that puzzles me is the lack of attention the fact that domestic batteries (rechargeable or otherwise) are hazardous waste (containing toxic compounds and heavy metals) and conseqeuently should be disposed of carefully. I know that there are [broken link removed] and the like but I presume that most people still chuck them in the bin when wasted? I myself have had a big bag of wasted alkaline batteries for ages now still waiting at home for me to take them down to the local _Bring Centre_! Actually my charger is supposed to be able to recharge/boost even normal alkalines but my few attempts at this ended up with them leaking so I stick to NiMhs now! :\


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jul 2003)

*7Day*

I use www.7dayshop.com regularly.  Have some great deals.  Deliver is pretty quick, usually a few days.  However they could pack the product better.  Some of my deliveries were lucky to make it through the postal system.

By the way my digital camera eats batteries also.  Thought it was a fault - Konica job from Argos.


----------



## piercewhelan (23 Jul 2003)

*rechargeable batteries*

I have the same problem with my Canon A40 digital and have done a little investigation on the battery problem. 

A brand new AA alkaline battery is charged to about 1.6V and the camera shows them as dead at about 1.3V. Now a typical Ni-Cad only charges to 1.3V at full charge so wont do at all in the camera. 

The removed batteries are perfectly usable for other applications such as remote controls or other light use applications and items which dont have voltage monitoring circuits (torches).  

On the recharging of alkalines, see the link below for some advice/warning first but I am experimenting currently with a solar-panel recharger available from Maplin in Dublin (near the Jervis centre)  which does revive the batteries somewhat over a few days (especially with the sunny weather we have had recently) and all at no cost to the environment. They have 2 versions of this panel (€30 and €50 approx), one which can also be used on 12V batteries, e.g. the car. The reason that this works on the alkalines (I reckon) is that the charge process is slow and on/off (day and night) so gives any harmfull gasses i.e. hydrogen, time to escape without building up. There used to be a mains recharger available previously that did something similar, i.e switching on and off the charge, which was aimed at this type  of battery but I cannot find info on it now.


I still havent tried this long enough to know what kind of extra life this will give me on 1 set of batteries but will keep you informed.


Pierce.

[broken link removed]


----------



## ajapale (17 Mar 2004)

*Battery University*

The following link which appeared elsewhere in AAM is useful when considering all types of battery.
www.batteryuniversity.com/
Ajapale


----------



## Marion (17 Mar 2004)

*Re: Message for Dara Hogan*

*Dara*

I deleted your post because for some reason or other I could not edit out your personal details (name, address, tel no email) which perhaps were inadvertently posted.

I am copying your post below:



Hi There,

The best AAs I've used (for my GPS and my digital camera) are Sanyo 2300 mAh from Strikalite at:


www.strikalite.co.uk/prod...index.html
www.strikalite.co.uk/prod...index.html

They're NiMH and £2.75 each but well worth it. I live in hope that some day we'll get AA rechargeable Lithiums. Has anyone come across these? I believe that they were banned in Europe because of a fire risk when they were first launched.

>>> Dara <<<


----------

